# silly question



## Fuzzzybear (Oct 28, 2003)

What do ï¿½ FYI ï¿½ means.I seen this in Eric posts...and some other places.Cant figur out what it means...Very slow..sorry....


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hey (((((((((((((Fuzzzzzzzzzz)))))))))))))







You are _not_ slow!!!F=For Y=Your I=InformationHope you are doing well Fuzzz!  BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Fuzz, that's just fyi to you.














Hope and pray your doing well.


----------



## Fuzzzybear (Oct 28, 2003)

OH







gosh....FYI....for yur information....







cant belive i didnt even know....grrrr kinda real silly......







am doing soso...a lot of cramps....and been real stressed...o is not helping....ty for askinghow are you BQ?....Eric?Fuzzz


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I am so-so like you Fuzz and I don't even have that much stress right now.







Whadya gonna do? We just got keep on going and trying to help ourselves as best we can. I would say give yourself a break once in a awhile, and if ya have the tapes.. give your favorite side a listen for a bit.When I have stress I have to treat myself really well and go easy. It may not take away all of my symptoms, but I do at least feel better about my symptoms. I may have to slow down and rest more and do things that help me to relax. I like to listen to soothing music and read a good book. Why not treat yourself to even just an hour of time just for you to do what you love??? Here's hoping your stress calms down a bit and your gut too.







BQ


----------

